# Cuddling



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to own a BIG, very loving, very friendly black cat named Nubey. He absolutely adored attention and would give hugs & kisses. The best part was he gave me what I consider to be "The BEST massages ever"! (He was front declawed of course), and one time, he massaged me to the point where I literally fell asleep! He isn't with me anymore. We had to put him down at the young age of 12. We got him when he was just a year old. It only took him 4 or 5 days to get used to me & my grandparents. I was the person he chose to hang out with most often, and when I was "feeling down in the dumps", he'd get me right back to feeling myself again. He was a very, very caring cat! I loved hearing his happy meows, and that loud purr of his! He could easily make you fall asleep with his massages! I miss my baby, but I know he is with me in my heart.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sure you do miss him terribly! Cuddlers are not often a frequent pleasure for me. Most of mine are not overly cuddly, but I do love it. I hope you take great pleasure from your memories. Do you have any pics of Nubey you want to share?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

wish I did. He was such a handsome kid. Loved attention more than anything in the world. I'll never forget that first "Hug" he gave me. The way he looked at me told me that I was very special to him. He was a very silly guy too. I'd sometimes put my fingers under the covers of my bed, and he'd jump at the lump on the bed. He always made me smile, and he had quite a BIG sense of humor. I do miss him, but I have a bunch of cat friends who are black who I go see often, and even though I do miss him terribly, these loving black cats help me feel better.


----------

